# Eggs



## KTNIC (Feb 10, 2019)

love eggs in any form. Also have high cholesterol might have to go on statins. As T2 how many a week should I eat??


----------



## Drummer (Feb 10, 2019)

As many as you like, I think - the concept of eating eggs or cheese or meat increasing cholesterol which increases the possibility of heart attacks and strokes seems to be incorrect, as statistics show no reduction in such things in general, despite all the information about it being good for us.
When someone checked, the cholesterol in eggs was not the same as the cholesterol inside the person who ate a lot of them for the purpose of finding out such things for definite. 
I even found a study which - when analysed - showed that the modern group of survivors of heart attacks, on low fat, had more people dying than the reference group from previous data.
I sent an enquiry about that, wondering if it was due to the first aid treatment bringing back people who would otherwise have died, so that the modern group were more fragile - but the whole thing vanished away overnight....


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi @KTNIC - don't worry about eggs, they're fine for people with Type 2 and don't worry about the cholesterol either, that's a bit of a myth. Hardly any of the cholesterol comes from what we eat as 80% is made by the body itself


----------



## KTNIC (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you! I think my husband just wants them all for his fry up


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 10, 2019)

I too like my share of Eggs. Poached is my fav at moment


----------



## KTNIC (Feb 10, 2019)

encouraged by this site. I ' joined' another Diabetes Forum, but I don't think we had the same supportive sense of humour. 
Hope I don't irritate with my constant queries, but this site is eggsactly what I need!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2019)

KTNIC said:


> encouraged by this site. I ' joined' another Diabetes Forum, but I don't think we had the same supportive sense of humour.
> Hope I don't irritate with my constant queries, but this site is eggsactly what I need!


Don't let them poach you!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 12, 2019)

I also have found forums where they never crack anything, not even a smile.


----------



## KTNIC (Feb 12, 2019)

Do egg custards count???


----------



## trophywench (Feb 12, 2019)

Oooh - I love egg custard!  Might well be having a version of that for pud tonight now you've said that!


----------



## KTNIC (Feb 12, 2019)

26 carbs 242 calories 6 protein 13 fat !!!
Playing with my new app! Going out for a meal in a few weeks and trying to work out what to have!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2019)

KTNIC said:


> 26 carbs 242 calories 6 protein 13 fat !!!
> Playing with my new app! Going out for a meal in a few weeks and trying to work out what to have!!


Eclairs, choux buns, profiteroles (as long as the cream is unsweetened and there's not too much chocolate involved!)


----------



## travellor (Feb 12, 2019)

Can't beat a custard tart.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 12, 2019)

travellor said:


> Can't beat a custard tart.



Yes - but tarts (the food sort anyway) involve pastry, otherwise they could not be described as tarts!


----------



## travellor (Feb 12, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Yes - but tarts (the food sort anyway) involve pastry, otherwise they could not be described as tarts!



And.....

Nothing wrong a good custard pastry tart.

We'll be on vanilla slices soon.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2019)

I always used to pick out a custard tart when I was little and went to the bakery with my Mum  Unfortunately, they now give me a elluva spike  My other favourite was a 'coffee jap' - anyone remember those?


----------



## Carolg (Feb 13, 2019)

travellor said:


> And.....
> 
> Nothing wrong a good custard pastry tart.
> 
> We'll be on vanilla slices soon.


Get thee behind me Satan


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2019)

How do you like your Eggs?  Fried or Boiled ?  (A famous advert)


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 13, 2019)

Northerner said:


> I always used to pick out a custard tart when I was little and went to the bakery with my Mum  Unfortunately, they now give me a elluva spike  My other favourite was a 'coffee jap' - anyone remember those?
> 
> View attachment 10842


If OH comes home from Morrisons with reduced custard tarts, I will eat the nutmeggy custard and just a crumb or two of the pastry rim, leaving 95%+ of the pastry.  Yummmm!

Jap cake brings back memories, I can't have had one for over 50 years.  My mother (Yorkshirewoman) thought buying shop cake was almost sinful, but once she went back to full time teaching in the mid 50s found Baking Day was difficult to fit in.  She made an exception every half term as a treat, buying a Jap cake from a local baker's.  One large cake, not individual ones, and no pink blob on top, it was covered with thin chocolate rolls.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2019)

I like Eggs not Custard tarts


----------



## travellor (Feb 13, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> I like Eggs not Custard tarts



Very odd.
A custard tart is always good.


----------



## Robin (Feb 13, 2019)

I was egged on (pun intended) to buy a pastel de nata from Lidl the other day. Delicious! (unless you’re a purist and insist on shortcrust not puff pastry to support your custard) But I hypoed after, because I guesstimated 3 units of insulin, but I've since tracked them down on line, and apparently they’re only 20 carbs. I may have to go back and buy another.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2019)

We found on trying pastels de nata in Portugal (where else? LOL) that they'd have been far far better with more filling and less tart - and missed the nutmeg TBH.  Hence we didn't bother again either whilst there or since now they've appeared in some shops here.  And you're right about the carbs too.  A LOT more sugar in both the custard and the pastry in UK ones - plus they are larger anyway.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 13, 2019)

Robin said:


> I was egged on (pun intended) to buy a pastel de nata from Lidl the other day. Delicious! (unless you’re a purist and insist on shortcrust not puff pastry to support your custard) But I hypoed after, because I guesstimated 3 units of insulin, but I've since tracked them down on line, and apparently they’re only 20 carbs. I may have to go back and buy another.


Mmmm pastel de natal my favourite. Good to know they’re not horrendously bad. I ate a ton in Madeira (prediabeties)


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2019)

travellor said:


> Very odd.
> A custard tart is always good.


The title of the post is EGGs not Custard tarts.


----------



## travellor (Feb 13, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> The title of the post is EGGs not Custard tarts.



So no vanilla slices either then?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2019)

Eggs !  Very odd ?


----------



## Sally W (Feb 14, 2019)

How about Cadbury’s Creme eggs


----------



## Drummer (Feb 14, 2019)

Remember that if you make real custard you can then cool, whip, cool, whip, add frozen berries and you have one heck of an icecream.
Real icecream was just cream and eggs, warmed until it thickens then put into one of those icecream makers and churned. My grandmother used to make it for sale - it was called Forget-me-not and the local doctor used to suggest it for children who did not thrive. They kept their own hens for the eggs and got the cream from a local herd of prize winning Jerseys.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2019)

Sally W said:


> How about Cadbury’s Creme eggs



Now, that really Is 'off topic' whereas egg custard, whether it's British or Portuguese, just isn't !


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Mar 10, 2019)

scrambled for me please


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2019)

Scrambled with a bit of Salmon. Nice change


----------



## Ljc (Mar 10, 2019)

Scrambled with cheese and a goodly dash or three of Lea and Perrins yum


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Scrambled with a bit of Salmon. Nice change


1st had in the channel islands. No carbs or very few


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2019)

Smoked salmon though Hobie?  - love it - just delicious and delicate.  I think if it were with 'steamed' unsmoked salmon it would be a bit bland for me, whereas scrambled with smoked adds just enough piquancy to make my mouth water now !


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2019)

Defiantly smoked


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 10, 2019)

travellor said:


> Can't beat a custard tart.



Is this the same as a vanilla slice?  Mother would buy these as a treat from a locally owned bakers shop, man they were nice.


----------



## Robin (Mar 10, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Is this the same as a vanilla slice?  Mother would buy these as a treat from a locally owned bakers shop, man they were nice.


Well I think of a custard tart an open tart, and a vanilla slice as one with pastry and icing on top. Fewer carbs in a custard tart!


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Mar 10, 2019)

trophywench said:


> We found on trying pastels de nata in Portugal (where else? LOL) that they'd have been far far better with more filling and less tart - and missed the nutmeg TBH.  Hence we didn't bother again either whilst there or since now they've appeared in some shops here.  And you're right about the carbs too.  A LOT more sugar in both the custard and the pastry in UK ones - plus they are larger anyway.


Asked for details of the carbs in one of those tiny little tarts, staff were really helpful, looked it up, think it was over 50g.  only thing in the coffe shop without carbs was a tiny packet of almonds, at a massive price.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 10, 2019)

Robin said:


> Well I think of a custard tart an open tart, and a vanilla slice as one with pastry and icing on top. Fewer carbs in a custard tart!



Thanks, both those pics look delicious.


----------



## Robin (Mar 10, 2019)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Asked for details of the carbs in one of those tiny little tarts, staff were really helpful, looked it up, think it was over 50g.  only thing in the coffe shop without carbs was a tiny packet of almonds, at a massive price.


Lidl Pastel de Nata (a bargain at 49p) are only 20carbs each. The first time I had one, I guesstimated the insulin and hypoed, I thought they’d be more!


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Mar 10, 2019)

Maybe will try one, would be better than the bar of chocolate I ate tonight. Should know better than to buy it.  Seems my control is slipping atm. 
Bit bored and lonely with husband away on a two week trip that intended for us both (and sons) Circumstances changed, I had to stay home.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 11, 2019)

They're not as substantial as a British one - and neither of us were struck on them enough to have them again - and we were there for over 2 months..  I must have guessed the carbs but it's been several years ago now since we were in Portugal so I certainly don't recall!  LOL


----------

